# Milling clamp sets on offer



## graduate_owner (22 May 2015)

Hi to all metal manglers. If you are in the market for a clamping set for your milling table then they are on offer at £20 (for a full 58 piece set) from MSC Industrial Supply Co. Vat is extra plus £5 carriage but still half price. That is for the 16 mm Tee nut size. Other sizes are a bit dearer, about £26 plus Vat etc but still cheap.
The offer closes end of May / early June but there is an extra 15% off the 16mm size if you order today - web ordering open until 7.00, phone ordeing until 6.00

These kits usually sell for about £60, and often for a 52 piece set, but if you are reading this then you will know that anyway.

Loads of other special offers on their web site.

K


----------



## flh801978 (22 May 2015)

Have you a link I cant find it


----------



## graduate_owner (22 May 2015)

Hi Flh,
The web site address is mscdirect.co.uk and there is a tab for special offers.
Hurry up mate.

K


----------



## RogerP (22 May 2015)

http://www.mscdirect.co.uk/CGI/INSRIT?P ... S:WEB_SALE


----------



## flh801978 (22 May 2015)

well i still cant find it at £20 less 15% discount looks like £33 plus vat plus post
they only same price as on ebay at other suppliers


----------



## flh801978 (22 May 2015)

Such as 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/52-PIECE-STEE ... 19ff69a960

And he would take an offer of perhaps £3-5 off

I know thats a 52 set


----------



## graduate_owner (22 May 2015)

I phoned them up after seeing them advertised on one of their flyers. £19.99 plus Vat plus £4.95 carriage, less 15%, but the 15% has now ended. Still good value though. That's for the 16mm tee slot size. The other sizes are a bit dearer.

I ordered one today at 19.99 less 15% so I am quite pleased.

If you register with them they will send you a monthly flyer with special offers. The 15% extra has been on for a week but I only found out about it by chance after browsing their web site today, hence the short notice for you guys.

K


----------

